# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Como se chega aos locais de colecta de agua no cabo raso

## Ricardo Mendes Silva

oi ppl1
Tentei ir colher aqua ao cabo raso, mas não dei com as zonas de clecta, alguem me poderia dizer cordenadas mais concretas de como la chegar! cumprimentos

----------


## Luis Rosa

Bem.... tás a ver o farol do cabo raso? Certo, mais a frente tens uma saida de terra batida com um misto de pedras, por onde deves entrar.... segues uma pequena estrada de alcatrao até a uma marisqueira do lado direito do farol, estás mesmo ao pé da agua neste momento  :Big Grin:  E so colher :P

Cumps

----------


## João Magano

Vê se este tópico ajuda: Cabo Raso.

Foto do farol do Cabo Raso, tirada pelo Ricardo Rodrigues, se não estou em erro :

----------


## Ricardo Mendes Silva

bem! vou tentar mais uma vez, e espero q tenha sucesso :Icon Cry:  
tks

----------

